# Polaris Ranger Crew keeps overheating



## outdoorsmanjimjo (Jan 26, 2012)

Two of my friends have new Polaris Ranger Crew Cabs keeps blowing the antifreeze out of the antifreeze tank due to overheating, has anyone else had this problems, these machines have never been in the mud and have very low hours on both of them.:hairout:


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Wow, that's crazy. Mine is in mud/water all the time and I've never had any issues. I have a 2013 500 crew and have about 110 hrs on it and haven't had any issues at all. I'd be taking it back to dealer if your already having issues like that early on.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

outdoorsmanjimjo said:


> Two of my friends have new Polaris Ranger Crew Cabs keeps blowing the antifreeze out of the antifreeze tank due to overheating, has anyone else had this problems, these machines have never been in the mud and have very low hours on both of them.:hairout:


Cooling fan not coming on?
Water pump impeller broke?
Stuck thermostat?


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

Defective radiator cap. Especially if both Rangers are farily new.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

check radiator front - if driving through high grass the seeds can accumulate in the radiator screen and overheat - had it happen several times to me - also make sure fan is coming on.

Last but not least, check thermostat - had mine go out twice -


----------



## RPLSJDD (Mar 8, 2011)

also check under the hood. There is a "fuse" under there that will most likely be all wrapped up in electrical tape. It looks like a relay more than a fuse but I have been assured that it is a fuse. It is gold in color and has two threaded studs coming off of one side. If the connections get loose or corroded then it will not let the fan come on. Sometimes you can wiggle the wires and it will come on, but most likely if it is the problem you will have to replace it. they are only $5 or so. under the hood you will see a box where all your wires come together, about two or three inches toward the front of the machine you should see the part I am talking about. Get the machine a little hot and wiggle those wires and see if the fan comes on. If so then that is your problem..........its pretty common.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> new Polaris Ranger Crew Cabs


Never had the problem but I think I would have them at my Polaris shop to find out what was wrong before I screwed something up by letting them over heat.

TH


----------



## JerryJr (Jun 11, 2013)

If they are under warranty I would let the dealer take care of it. If the fan is coming on then more than likely it is air in the cooling system. There is a bleeder on the motor near the thermostat.


----------



## Dockhigh (May 23, 2006)

Take the plate off the front of the radiator and hose it out. The fins can get clogged with dust. Also if you have a bumper or winch it can really cut down on the airflow.


----------



## bigstix66 (Jan 27, 2012)

Mine did that for a while shop said it was just the system burping hasn't
done it in a year or so


----------



## KRAZYKARL (Jul 28, 2011)

If the fan is kicking on it could be the thermostat. Like previously stated. Burp it. Some times it helps to park on an incline. Open radiator cap let run and keep adding water every time it sucks down. If it does not suck down after running itâ€™s the thermostat. Keep doing this until it stops sucking down. May take a while and several times because the thermostat will close when you add clod water so you will have to wait for it to open again. Some times they get air bubbles in that will make them over heat. Also a lot of people think they have the radiator clean because it looks clean from the front. Take a flash light and hold at the back and make sure you can see light on the other side.


----------



## liljoetexas (Dec 6, 2010)

I had a 99 Sportsman 500 that did the same thing. It wound up being a defect in the head gasket.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

KRAZYKARL said:


> If the fan is kicking on it could be the thermostat. Like previously stated. Burp it. Some times it helps to park on an incline. Open radiator cap let run and keep adding water every time it sucks down. If it does not suck down after running itâ€™s the thermostat. Keep doing this until it stops sucking down. May take a while and several times because the thermostat will close when you add clod water so you will have to wait for it to open again. Some times they get air bubbles in that will make them over heat. Also a lot of people think they have the radiator clean because it looks clean from the front. Take a flash light and hold at the back and make sure you can see light on the other side.


Agreed - if the fan is running ok then first check is the thermostat - easy to get to and check yourself. You can pull it out and drop in boiling water to see if it opens or not.


----------



## rm159 (Jul 3, 2012)

*same issue*

My machine has been overheating for the past three months. I have had it in the shop 4 times for the same issue. Its currently in the shop right now for said issue. They cannot get it to stop overheating. They even put an after market fan and upgraded fan relay. Its still not helping the problem. My machine just turned a year old in sept. I think the new crews have some type of design defect because this sounds like its happening alot. Our next step is pursuing some type of lawsuit against polaris. We started having the issue about 3 months after purchase.


----------



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

Mine overheated ,took it back to the dealer,and it was the circuit breaker,it wouldn't allow the fan to come on at the right temperature.


----------



## rwooldri (Mar 6, 2006)

*overheating*

You've got air in your cooling system. Was the Ranger ever rolled or on it's side? Elevate the front end of the Ranger as close to 45 degrees as you can, run the motor with the radiator cap off and let the air bubble out of the system (not talking about 1 bubble but just letting all the air escape). This could take anywhere from 20 mins. to an hour. Get the Polaris coolant and fill it as it gets low while you're doing this. You should be good to go after it's all out.


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

we have two Polaris 900 crews and they were having the same problem. A clogged radiator was the cause. Too many seeds in it. We use ours to drive through duck ponds. I took the clogged radiators as a sign that my habitat improvement is working in our moist soil units.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> You've got air in your cooling system. Was the Ranger ever rolled or on it's side? Elevate the front end of the Ranger as close to 45 degrees as you can, run the motor with the radiator cap off and let the air bubble out of the system (not talking about 1 bubble but just letting all the air escape). This could take anywhere from 20 mins. to an hour. Get the Polaris coolant and fill it as it gets low while you're doing this. You should be good to go after it's all out.


Look in your owners manual. There is a slotted bolt head on top of the motor behind the air intake that you loosen to allow air to escape your system. When it's a steady stream of antifreeze coming out, tighten the bolt and put the cap on the radiator and reserve.

TH


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

*800*

I just bought a 2014 800 Crew and was wondering what year models are people having problems with? So far we haven't had any issues other then it squeeks pretty bad.


----------

